# top instuctors



## Finlay (Sep 14, 2017)

different form other martial art the blade based arts seem to be much smaller and less marketed than other arts.

If you were to ask who was the top TKD people were, you'd likely get a series of champions and Masters. Equally with BJJ or Karate withing a different style or organisation people could point a few fingers at people who demonstrate high levels of different part of the art.

So for those who know

who would you have some as the top knife instructors right now?


----------



## marques (Sep 16, 2017)

Since you have no feedback, I can mention this one: Home Page
I don't know their expertise level. I just know knives is their especiallity.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 16, 2017)

Top as for billing or being popular? And in what type blade?
How about who is actually a top instructor as for skill vs being popular?


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom Sotis, out of Rhode Island, is the best knife instructor I know.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 16, 2017)

Finlay said:


> different form other martial art the blade based arts seem to be much smaller and less marketed than other arts.
> 
> If you were to ask who was the top TKD people were, you'd likely get a series of champions and Masters. Equally with BJJ or Karate withing a different style or organisation people could point a few fingers at people who demonstrate high levels of different part of the art.
> 
> ...



In no particular order

Ray Dionaldo
Doug Marcaida
Dan Inosanto
Paul Vunak


----------



## Finlay (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks

I had forgot about Paul Vanuk


----------



## frank raud (Oct 13, 2017)

I'll be spending a day next week with Leo Gaje and Phil Gelinas. they are the top of the food chain in Pekiti tirsia


----------



## Danny T (Oct 13, 2017)

frank raud said:


> I'll be spending a day next week with Leo Gaje and Phil Gelinas. they are the top of the food chain in Pekiti tirsia


Can't disagree with Leo and Phil. All Tuhons named by Leo, whether he recognizes them anymore or not, are at the top of the with a blade.


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 18, 2017)

Michael Janich


----------

